# Scallop Crowds Aug. Steinhatchee



## teethdoc (Aug 1, 2016)

I grew up fishing and scalloping in Steinhatchee, but it's been a while.  I'm toying with dragging the boat down in a couple of weeks and seeing if I can't introduce my kids to the underwater Easter egg hunt.  Have the crowds died down yet, or is it still nuts out there on the weekends?


----------



## Tony p (Aug 1, 2016)

Only crazy at the boat ramps


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 1, 2016)

2 weekends ago I didn't have to wait to launch or trailer the boat, but I use the  Jena ramp. The old ideal marina ramp is much more crazy.


----------



## Jrock (Aug 2, 2016)

I just got back from 9 straight days down there.  We used the Jena ramp the whole time and it was not bad at all.  The very last day we were there we had to wait about 5 minutes before we could offload someone on the ramp and then wait maybe 10 minutes before we could load the boat.

It's certainly a lot easier to get in and out of than that Keaton Beach mess.  4 weeks ago we spent an hour and a half at the landing sitting waiting our turn to pull the boat out.  

Go ahead and take the kids down there.  You won't regret it.  The scallops are everywhere.  We managed 52 gallons while we were there.  Our kids had a blast!


----------



## kingfish (Aug 4, 2016)

If you can go during the week, that's your best bet.  Saturday and Sunday are still pretty busy.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Aug 4, 2016)

Get out early and back in early it's not too bad at the ramp.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Too much rain.  Water will be very tannic.


----------

